# Ovultaion



## rinnesbird (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi,

Wanted to ask a question which is beginning to get me in a bit of a tiz. Stopped BCP back in July and had withdrawal bleed as usual. But since then I have had no AF. I know that it can take some women up to 6 months for AF to return to 'normal'. However I started temping and using OP-Ks for the last 3 weeks and what is becoming apparent is that I am not ov'ing. If this is the case is ovulation something that will return in time with periods or is it looking bleak My Dr. won't do anything until after a year of ttc. I think I will go bananas before then.

Many thanks
Rinnesbird


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sometimes after coming of the pill it can take a while for your body to find it's own natural cycle & ovulation to kick in...

However, temping for only 3 weeks can't really give you a good idea of whether you're ovulating or not...you need to do temping for a few complete cycles/months to start to see patterns...without you actually having a period it would be really difficult to judge when to start the temping from (as you'd usually start from cycle day 1) & OPK's pick up the LH surge & you'd ovulate around 36 hours later...again, without actually having a bleed it would be difficult for you to know when to actually start using the OPK's unless you were planning on using them every day which would be pretty expensive ! Personally I don't think these are helping you as you can't get accurate readings...

What I would say though is this, 4 mths isn't really very long to have been ttc...it may seem like a lifetime but it can take a perfectly healthy young couple up to a year to conceive - there is only a 20% chance every month of it happening. I'd say the majority of GP's wouldn't refer you for any tests until you'd been ttc for a year...and if by that time you're still having problems then they'll send you & your partner for initial tests...

The only thing I can suggest is to speak to your GP about the fact you've not had a period since coming off the pill & he may be able to give you something to trigger a bleed...this at least would give you an idea of where your cycle started & how regular they were & what length.

I know it's easier said than done but try not to stress & worry as like I say, 4mths is a pretty short time to have been ttc, your body has had "false" hormones putting it into a pseudo pregnancy (which is what the pill does) so give it time....and ditch the bbt charting & OPK's as these can put far more pressure on you & your partner & can become way too obsessive.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Have to agree with Natasha and say go with her recommendations.

Ruth


----------

